# Ethan Allen Business Class



## Jim (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello,

Was wondering if anybody knows if the Ethan Allen Express business class is the same 1x2 leather seats in the cafe car as with the empire service. I'm going ALB-NYP, and the Ethan Allen is perfect, but it wouldn't hurt me to just push my trip back by an hour for the next empire.

Thanks for any help.

Ps, I tried to comment on the post I had made in May, but no longer can. Thanks for everybody's help on that one. The Canadian ended up being delayed till 0430am, so we had plenty of time for the Maple leaf into Toronto..........of course in those nice seats.


----------



## SubwayNut (Aug 10, 2015)

The Ethan Allen is the standard Empire Service Consist with the 2 x 1 leather seating. You'll get an additional amenity of a free soft drink or coffee since on the Ethan Allen the cafe car is attended unlike on the ALB-NYP Only trains where it's unstaffed no there are no free soft drinks.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 11, 2015)

But whatever amenities you enjoy in BC on this route may or may not be offered and/or may or may be better on other routes. In other words, BC on Amtrak is their most inconsistent offering and value.


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks subwaynut. I'm not so concerned with the service, but wanted to be sure of seat before I booked........which I just did.

Thx again


----------

